
It’s weirdly hard to steal Mark Zuckerberg’s trash - Naga
https://theoutline.com/post/3994/it-is-weirdly-hard-to-steal-mark-zuckerbergs-trash?zd=2&zi=feriivbd
======
creaghpatr
>I’d drive to his Mission District pied-à-terre on trash collection day,
snatch a few bags of whatever, and dig through it. I could learn more about
Mark Zuckerberg’s habits and interests, creating my own ad profile of him.
Then I could sell this information to brands looking to target that coveted
"male, 18-34, billionaire” demographic. Think of it as a physical version of
Facebook’s business model.

I’ll admit, I chuckled after reading this.

------
olympus
A better option is to just own up to being a dumpster diver and look in
everybody's trash cans on the street. There's a plausible cover story that you
want to maybe get some valuable rich-people trash (maybe a Juicero) and it's
not illegal. Looking through everybody's trash makes you a wierdo and not
somebody targeting Zuck, which makes the bodyguards less likely to do
anything. Also, do it before pickup time.

If Zuck's bodyguards actually stop you then you might have a story. But right
now the story is made of completely imagined things. Those bodyguards won't
touch you until you try something stupid, like climbing Zuck's fence.

I'm a little disappointed that I wasted seven minutes reading the story as
written. More follow-up would have been nice. He could have tried the next
Wednesday since his first trip was over two weeks ago.

~~~
mschuster91
> Those bodyguards won't touch you until you try something stupid, like
> climbing Zuck's fence.

Bodyguards including ex-cops with records for excessive use of force. I
certainly wouldn't rule it out that they fall back into old habits - and I'm
certain the "blue codex" (aka cops stick together and cover each other, no
matter how big the dumpster fire) would protect them.

~~~
jimmywanger
From the parent comment literally:

> But right now the story is made of completely imagined things.

You conjecture many things. That doesn't mean you have to publish all of them.
Do they not edit/vet these articles anymore?

------
jaxbot
>Every circuit considering the issue has concluded that no reasonable
expectation of privacy exists once trash has been placed in a public area for
collection

There are particularly scary implications to this, such as cases where police
have taken trash and seized discarded feminine products to test for drug use
and DNA. There needs to be some stronger protections there.

~~~
mikeash
I’m not sure I see the problem. Once you throw something away, why shouldn’t
it be fair game?

~~~
lifeformed
The problem isn't that other people have access to it, but that it's
personally identifiable to you while it's still out on the curb.

~~~
mikeash
That’s a choice you make, though. If you have sensitive garbage, you can
dispose of it by other means.

~~~
lifeformed
But there's a reasonable expectation that people won't dig through your
garbage to find one of your hairs and find your DNA info. It doesn't seem fair
to expect someone to make sure their garbage is DNA-free.

~~~
mikeash
You only have to do that if you don’t want your DNA to be in there. It doesn’t
make sense to me to say that police can’t examine literal trash left in the
street.

------
ghshephard
The guy visited Zuck's place in SF and Palo Alto. He only found the neighbors
bins (empty) on the trip to SF. The site in Palo Alto is under construction.
That was it - one trip to each house and he gave up.

~~~
pnloyd
I really wished I had looked In here to see your comment before reading more
than half the article. Would have been a much more interesting article had
things turned out a little differently.

~~~
herewulf
It's still an entertaining read. And I have no stake in all this Facebook (or
other "social media") nonsense.

------
dnr
For an extra $20/month, my building gives Sunset Scavenger a key to the
alleyway where our trash and recycling bins are, and they come in and get them
instead of us having to move them out to the street. It also reduces the risk
of someone stealing trash, and keeps people from rummaging around in the
recycling for bottles and cans (which is much more common). I'd be shocked if
Zuck didn't do the same.

------
torpfactory
Wow: love this quote: “Here was a guy who created one of the biggest mass
surveillance operations in human history: A digital Oppenheimer, too naive or
narcissistic to own the horrific consequences of his invention, who instead
apparently sees the spread of global fascism and the unraveling of democracy
as a mere engineering and PR problem.”

------
tyfon
I'm having some problems reading this web page, all I see is "Trash denied"
but no way to scroll or anything.

Is there a "trick" I'm missing here? I really miss the days of plain webpages.

~~~
lousken
works fine for me even without js, try
[https://archive.fo/02LgZ](https://archive.fo/02LgZ)

------
feelin_googley
[http://fortune.com/2018/03/31/facebook-employees-are-
reporte...](http://fortune.com/2018/03/31/facebook-employees-are-reportedly-
deleting-controversial-internal-messages/)

